# Old Pressure Cooker



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi there, 

I have an old pressure cooker, that I dont know much about. It still seals well and builds pressure well enough to begin to steam. The lid locks good and tight. It has a steam release/pressure calve in the top in the very middle of the lid. 

Do you think it would be safe to do tomatoes and other water bath type canning items?

I will post pics tonight, when I am at home:huh:


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Any pot that is deep enough to cover the top of the jars by at least 2 inches of water and still have room so it doesn't boil over will work for water bath canning. You might find that it isn't deep enough for anything except the smaller sized jars. You'll need something on the bottom so the jars aren't in direct contact with the bottom of the pan. Some people stick the screw rings on the bottom of the pan (but that's going to take some of your height), or get a cheapy disposable grill and cut the "handle" off the grill rack to fit in their pot.


----------



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

Discovered it is not a pressure cooker but rather a pressure canner that is just missing pieces. So would anyone have a rack and jiggler for this canner that they are willing to get rid of?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

How big is it? It's not considered safe to can in anything that holds less than 4 quart jars (Usually around 10 qt capacity)


----------



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

Its a 4qt, Mirro matic 394m


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You can buy parts for some old canners on the internet. Just google the brand and model number and replacement parts.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Not sure what you need - should be a decent cooker for you. I've never pressure cooked anything, but would like to try some day. 


http://www.pressurecooker-canner.com/m0394.html

This site has some small canning racks - perfect for using in my kettles for BWB.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That looks like a cooker to me. I have several of them along with 2 Mirro canners. It's not deep enough to water bath can either.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a pressure cooker, not a canner. Look up the information on the model number and it'll tell you it's a cooker. It doesn't look big enough to hold more than a couple small jars anyway. Use something like a stockpot if you don't want to buy a dedicated canning kettle.


----------

